# Year of Huffy Adjustable Mono-Shock?



## Brian (Aug 6, 2022)

Hello All,
I’ve never posted here as I am usually a collector of mostly prewar bikes. I’m sure most of you could teach me quite a bit on vintage BMX as I have very little knowledge with them. “Other than I used to ride the heck out of them back in the day”,…LOL!
Anyway, I just posted this bad little dude in the classifieds and I am not up to date with Huffy serial numbers of this era. I hate to post without knowing the year but I simply don’t have a chart or anything to go by for this one.
Could any of you update me with the year of this bike? I was thinking late 70’s.
Thanks


----------



## bloo (Aug 6, 2022)

HC up on the neck makes it a Celina, Ohio built Huffy. I am having a bit of trouble reading the dropout, but  C7(?)267 should be 1977, and I can believe it looking at the bike. (?)26 is the julian day, and if you can see the poorly stamped digit, that can be looked up.


----------



## Brian (Aug 7, 2022)

bloo said:


> HC up on the neck makes it a Celina, Ohio built Huffy. I am having a bit of trouble reading the dropout, but  C7(?)267 should be 1977, and I can believe it looking at the bike. (?)26 is the julian day, and if you can see the poorly stamped digit, that can be looked up.



Well honestly I can’t believe I actually gave an accurate guess. 
Thank you and I appreciate your reply. I can now update my post.


----------

